# Red marks on head and gills



## lopex1234 (Jul 4, 2010)

My Paradise fish turned pale a few days ago and stopped feeding. She has now got very nasty looking red marks on her gills and head.

Anyone know what this is? How do I make her better?


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Have you checked ammonia levels in the tank? My first thought is ammonia poisoning.


----------



## TheFishLegend (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah I think it could be ammonia poisoning but I am not an expert.


----------

